# gimp2 en français



## Débé (19 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Gimp2 (via package), il est en anglais. Existe-t-il en version française ? Peut-on franciser la version anglaise ?

Merci,

Applus.


----------



## benR (19 Septembre 2004)

J'ai installé gimp2 en francais, avec "gimp launcher".
je croi squ eje sui sallé le cherceh sur un site genre mac-gimp, ou qq chose comme ça...


----------



## ithymique (20 Septembre 2004)

il faudrait essayer d'adapter cette commande. terminal os x ou terminal x11 
http://niwaconcept.free.fr/downloads/gimp/
ou alors le désinstaller et le réinstaller avec fink ?
quelle galère...
http://www.macgimp.org/article.php?story=39&query=french ?


----------



## Thierry6 (20 Septembre 2004)

Je n'y comprends pas grand chose : sur mon compte, malgré un certain nombre de commandes permettant d'avoir les logiciels en français, je n'ai toujours Gimp2 qu'en anglais.
Par contre, sur d'autres comptes, ou si j'en crée un nouveau (sans traffiquer le .xinitrc ou un .baschrc donc), j'ai le Gimp2 directement en français : donc le français est bien dans le package mais comment l'activer est un mystère pour moi.


----------



## Débé (21 Septembre 2004)

En effet, pour Gimp.app les localisations se trouvent là :

$ /Applications/Gimp.app/Contents/Resources/share/locale

Et il n'y a pas que le français !

Applus.


----------



## clampin (17 Octobre 2004)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y comprends pas grand chose : sur mon compte, malgré un certain nombre de commandes permettant d'avoir les logiciels en français, je n'ai toujours Gimp2 qu'en anglais.
> Par contre, sur d'autres comptes, ou si j'en crée un nouveau (sans traffiquer le .xinitrc ou un .baschrc donc), j'ai le Gimp2 directement en français : donc le français est bien dans le package mais comment l'activer est un mystère pour moi.



Il faut que tu vire le dossier ~/.gimp2... il va refaire l'install et en français....


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Octobre 2004)

et non, merci mais non, virer le .gimp-2.0 et .gimp-2.0-etc ne fait que refaire une config en anglais.


----------



## jjrmusic (2 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour : j'ai tout ça dans les ressources de Gimp 2 installé depuis peu. Et comment fait - on pour avoir Gimp en Français ? Je suis sous OS X 10.3.5. Merci pour une aide.


----------



## jjrmusic (2 Novembre 2004)

Excuses : ma question s'adresse plus spécialement à Débé. Merci?


----------

